# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Building an Arctic "Survival Pack" for day hikes.

## Sourdough

In the summer I had three packs all set-up depending on the probability of having to overnight in the event of an accident. Low-High or moderate.

But for winter there is really only one option, and that is plan for High risk. In the summer one might crawl out if they broke a leg, but your not going to crawl out through five feet of snow.

Almost everything I do is solo hiking or snowshoeing. Having almost enough sleeping bag @ -16F below zero would get me just as dead as having NO sleeping bag. So I have cut some large sheets of 6 mill vis-queen to replace the bulk of a tent, plus trying to set-up a tent on snow if injured would be hard. So I plan to keep it simple, vis-queen, two light weight sleeping bags, plus what ever I can add up to about 35 pounds.

I prefer external frame packs, but this kit will also double as a survival kit for the snow machine, and it demands no external frame which would snag on tree limbs & Alders.

----------


## Rick

Do you carry any kind of phone (sat or cell), radio or PLB? Even having all that gear with a broken leg needs some kind of rescue response.

----------


## Sourdough

> Do you carry any kind of phone (sat or cell), radio or PLB? Even having all that gear with a broken leg needs some kind of rescue response.


No.....mostly because of the cost. But they don't work very well here because of the high mountains. And no one knows I am gone or where I have gone, even I don't know where I am going when I leave. I should either get a S.P.O.T. locator or a small mobile aircraft radio.

----------


## Sourdough

Well, as all the gear needed to be someplace, I decided to build two, one very large day pack which ended up 34# and the external frame pack ended up 32#. I put the new temporary/interim survival gun on the day pack, and it is the same (27" OAL) as the pack, so it should work good. It is a 20 Ga. with 18 1/4" barrel & 27" Overall.

----------


## doug1980

I am wondering why build this kit now?  You have spent many years out there not really having a pack like this, so why now?  Thought it would be interesting to learn your thought process.  :Smile:   Sounds like a great kit to me and very wise to carry it.

----------


## Sourdough

> I am wondering why build this kit now?  You have spent many years out there not really having a pack like this, so why now?  Thought it would be interesting to learn your thought process.   Sounds like a great kit to me and very wise to carry it.


Doug, I don't have a good answer for you, I think part of it is getting old and realizing that I am no longer nine feet tall and bullet-proof. And another factor is this Forum. I have been very lucky as far as accidents. I guess I feel that as long as I have made it to 64 I might as well take some precautions to enhance my chance of making 70.

----------


## hunter63

> Doug, I don't have a good answer for you, I think part of it is getting old and realizing that I am no longer nine feet tall and bullet-proof. And another factor is this Forum. I have been very lucky as far as accidents. I guess I feel that as long as I have made it to 64 I might as well take some precautions to enhance my chance of making 70.


Funny you should mention that. 
Seems that I have been packing more and more over the years, partly because I can afford it now, and partly because I enjoy being more comfortable, I guess.

I can remember duck hunting, with my Ked sneakers, (cause you could wash them) jeans, jacket, and a old 12ga SS.(2 shell rule)

We (yeah, there were several other crazy kids besides me) would take off our socks and put them in our pockets, so as to have something dry to wear on the walk/bike home.

Now I have just about any boot combination you can ask for, and still, get cold, LOL.

Deer hunting same thing but with hand me down black and red wool coat, winter shoes/boots (one new pair of school boots per year), and over shoes.
Same SS 12ga, same 2 shell rule.

It will be interesting to see what you come up with, as I swear it gets colder and colder every year, even here in Wisconsin.

----------


## doug1980

> Doug, I don't have a good answer for you, I think part of it is getting old and realizing that I am no longer nine feet tall and bullet-proof. And another factor is this Forum. I have been very lucky as far as accidents. I guess I feel that as long as I have made it to 64 I might as well take some precautions to enhance my chance of making 70.


See and I thought it was with age comes wisdom or something like that.  Having walked your property I can see a real need for this kit and I'm glad you put it together.  Now the question is, will you carry it with you?

----------


## klickitat

Have you thought about a sled? When I ran my trap line in Idaho, I had a 4' plastic sled that I drilled tie downs holes into the top rim. I could easily carry 100# of gear.

You could take a lot more with you and you could use the sled to help get yourself out.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I use the same kit all year. It contunues to evolve and using web gear and MK-3 knife are the newest changes. I'm heading out early tomorrow and will take some pictures of gear when I pull it out on the trail. Not sure when I'll be back, this trip is about reaching an objective not keeping a schedule.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> Now the question is, will you carry it with you?



Well, Alaskan Survivalist is going to do a death march with only Web Gear, So I thought I'll do that. But I have chickened out, so yes I am going to hump one of the 35'ish Pound packs out to Gull Rock and back. It is only a bit over 12 miles, but I'll have the peace of mind, knowing I could camp anyplace and be warm. I was planning to do the 12 plus miles in 3.2 hours, but now I'll figure on 4.0 hours R/T.

----------


## doug1980

> Well, Alaskan Survivalist is going to do a death march with only Web Gear, So I thought I'll do that. But I have chickened out, so yes I am going to hump one of the 35'ish Pound packs out to Gull Rock and back. It is only a bit over 12 miles, but I'll have the peace of mind, knowing I could camp anyplace and be warm. I was planning to do the 12 plus miles in 3.2 hours, but now I'll figure on 4.0 hours R/T.


12 miles in 4 hours is better than I could do I bet.  Don't have too much fun with that.  I kinda want to do that myself.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

My considerations are this.

The first thing that becomes obvious is I don't want to carry a ton of crap.

I also know there are one of two things are needed to sleep in the cold, total comfort or total exhaustion. I know which one I will have in abundance. 

Heat and warm meals are just as important on the move. It must be accomplished light and fast. 

This is an off trail hike and there will be obstacles. Water crossings and canyon walls. The objective is 35 miles away.

Days are getting shorter and I will have to travel in the dark.

A solo trip of this nature at this time of year is dangerous and no time to use untested gear or unproven methods. I'll stick to what I know and have used before.

----------


## hunter63

> My considerations are this.
> 
> The first thing that becomes obvious is I don't want to carry a ton of crap.
> 
> I also know there are one of two things are needed to sleep in the cold, total comfort or total exhaustion. I know which one I will have in abundance. 
> 
> Heat and warm meals are just as important on the move. It must be accomplished light and fast. 
> 
> This is an off trail hike and there will be obstacles. Water crossings and canyon walls. The objective is 35 miles away.
> ...


Wise counsel, nose to the wind, keep your powder dry.........

----------


## Batch

AS, 

Can you show some pictures of the pack? Maybe with it on?

Also, I have never seen an outdoors man with an umbrella. I wouldn't use one down here because lightning. But, I got to ask why you choose one?

----------


## hunter63

AS, also looks like snow snake remedy?
Gotta be careful.............

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Eagles have always been a good sign of fish present and as a fisherman I take it as a sign of good things to come. The day was off to a good start!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I easily made over 100 water crossings like these.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And even crossed the Knik river half a dozen times!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And yes it was 20 degrees and I was sopping wet. These are glacier fed rivers and very cold too! The goal of this trip was Colony Glacier 35 miles away. This is the view of Knik glacier as I rounded wolf point about 15 miles away. I have to get past the Kink river gorge where the glacier meets the mountain and then lake George before I get to Colony glacier. The wind was hitting me in face from this point on. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

At this point I’m still ten miles away.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This was as close as I got. I rode my old 4 wheeler to the glacier and know it is exactly 27.5 miles so I figure I had hiked 25 miles at this point. This is where I had to make the decision to turn back. I was encountering liquefied sand on my water crossings, very dangerous solo.

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was also a storm brewing on top of Kink Glacier. The Gorge was just around the next bend too. It was a hard decision but a good one. I wanted to do most of my water crossings before dark and something I did not know at the time is my right knee would go out on me 5 miles down the trail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was plenty of bear sign and I did have to take a different route because I was smelling a dead carcass but did not see any until after dark when one paralleled my coarse for about half a mile. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My camera does not do well at night but off in the distance you can see I made it back about fifteen miles from the glacier. Ten of it with a limp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was still able to make the small water crossings but the larger ones where getting hairy in the dark. At this point I came to 2 islands in the wash with trees and could shelter so I climbed them to set camp for the night. I was close enough for my radio to reach home so I called my wife and told her I was stuck on the river for the night. While I was doing that I saw a car drive down the Knik river road and I was a lot closer to the road than I thought (½ a mile). The river was between us at this point so she brought my kayak. My spot light lead her right to me in the darkness. So cool to be sleeping in a warm bed tonight. That reminds me, I said I would show SD my kit when I pulled it out on the trail. 

I set up camp fast! Pop the umbrella open and wedge it in some driftwood for a wind break. throw my gear off,  start the coffee, pull up a log and put my gloves on it for a soft place to sit. Coffee was ready in less than five minutes. Stove also warms area behind umbrella. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Volcano stove has been stripped down to just stove and cup. I did not use bottle because I could not find cork for it and that meant I had no use for the rack that holds it either. BTW SD the Drop zone has then for 25 dollars with the cork. Great for winter kit!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I carry a couple of Mountain house meals that I can just pour water from stove in to bag and it’s ready in a couple minutes. Coffee, sugar and cream with a shot of brandy warms me up. Swiss Army knife, titanium spork and lets not forget good oral hygiene. Oh and toilet paper. In plastic bags to keep it dry. Toilet paper works when I need a little extra to start a fire. I always wonder why I see Vaseline cotton balls and other stuff to start fires in peoples kits and don’t see toilet paper?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

On the straps of web gear I carry radio on one and compass, pace beads and monocular on other. The Monocular has enough slack in attachment to swing to my eye without removing and radio can just press button to use.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Things I did not get around to showing on the trail. In black pouches are Army poncho and hammock for setting up camp, Spotlight, Paracord, Saw, Hat and gloves to make my gear warmer if needed and a stuff sack that I use when I remove clothing and strap it to back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You’ve seen my knife and gun before. This is all I need and even in a river wash like this I can find good places to pitch tarp. This piece of drift wood and a few rocks would had supplied me with firewood and supported poncho. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have more elaborate kits but none weigh over 20 pounds and at that level I can stay out indefinitely.

----------


## Sourdough

Alaskan Survivalist: Very, Very Impressive. Truly Boots in the field. Good photos. Good essay, thank you.

----------


## wareagle69

SD
two things, as i get more and more into SAR i have changed over alot of my gear from tactical to ,oh lets say more "practical" i guess, there may be a better word, what i am getting at is allot more of my gear is SAR orange, more visible, ifn i am not hunting(and even then) whats wrong with orange tarps for visibility.
secondly, as i do the same as far as solo trekking, but i leave a detailed description with my wife, maybe i would suggest to you is call the state patrol dispatch and leave a return time with them or even the local SAR team a time in and out  and A/O just if something happens you will at least know rescue is on the way
ps- i still keep all my tactical gear on the ready, i just have come to appreciate the effectiveness of more visible gear, nothing better than being seen from the air by the chopper.

----------


## hunter63

AS, well thought out, and great pic's, Thanks!
I always enjoy others pic's when they take us along.
Now, about that there snow snake remendy.........?

----------


## Justin Case

AS,,,  Very Impressive,,  More rep sent,  Thanks !

(Love that stove btw)

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

WE, I started doing this stuff long before we had any kind of SAR in Alaska so I learned to stress good judgement regarding safety as first line of defence and self rescue as the most immediate help you'll get. I don't always know when I am coming back but do try to stick to a coarse but that often changes too. I will leave word but this is last line of defence. I wonder how many people do stupid things thinking they will be rescued. I used to prefer bright and highly visible items mainly because it is easy to loose stuff when it blends with the back ground. Our biggest difference is I expect total collapse any day and will not want to be seen or rescued. Some stuff is not available in camo but I keep a can of OD green paint on hand. If a person believes all is well in the world and can count on someone always being there to help them then you would be correct, just something I don't subscribe to.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Thanks Justin, but you would not be so impressed if you saw how I am moving this morning.

----------


## Sourdough

AS, have you ever read "Alaska's Wolfman" about Frank Grasser.....? I was thinking today about Filson "Whipcard" Pants, and even though they are a massive amount of money, I am thinking of ordering a pair, as they will last me the rest of my life. What got me thinking about it is your water crossings.

Grasser would walk two/three hundred miles and he always talks about his whipcords and how they were still warm when wet, and that the water would drain out of them. Filson gets $198.00 for one pair, but I see Carbella's has them. I would Love to own the whole suit.

----------


## klickitat

AS thank you for sharing. That was incredible.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS, have you ever read "Alaska's Wolfman" about Frank Grasser.....? I was thinking today about Filson "Whipcard" Pants, and even though they are a massive amount of money, I am thinking of ordering a pair, as they will last me the rest of my life. What got me thinking about it is your water crossings.
> 
> Grasser would walk two/three hundred miles and he always talks about his whipcords and how they were still warm when wet, and that the water would drain out of them. Filson gets $198.00 for one pair, but I see Carbella's has them. I would Love to own the whole suit.


I cut the legs out of neoprene chest waiders that I use like socks. They saturate in time but will retain warmth like a wet suit and dry out quickly. I also use canvas over rubber soled boots that dry quickly also. It was a natural evolution from hiking in hip boots Alaskan style.

Sorry I don't read much. I'll wait for the movie.

----------


## Sourdough

> Sorry I don't read much. I'll wait for the movie.


He got off the boat in Valdez and walked to Fairbanks, then walked to McCarthy and worked a summer in the Copper mine. Walked to Savage River, near Healey, then walked over to Big Delta. All cross country. boring movie. He was hired to follow the 40 Mile Caribou herd for over 400 miles.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I know people like this. A guy we call "Old Man Don" is not the smartest guy in the world but that serves him well in his endeavors. He worked on the rail road for decades walking the line driving spikes and his co-workers told me it is a mindless job and Don was perfect for it, but he has kayaked to full lenght of the Yukon river and hikes long cross country trips. He has hiked the ridge above the gorge I was trying to get to. He is 80 something and when he starts cutting wood it's 6 oclock in the morning and he's still going at 10 oclock at night. He recently went on a climb in South America and got tired of waiting for his guide. I think he was always a bit strange because he recieved electic shock treaments in the Army. I don't think they helped at all.

----------


## Sourdough

Well, I a grip of stark'raving Terror I took everything out of the Day Hike pack, to examine the contents. The reason is that I use stuff-sacks, I put a heavy trash-bag inside the stuff-sack and jam the sleeping bag in, then fold over the plastic bag, and close the stuff-sack, then put the stuff-sack in a clear plastic bag. here was my panic, the stuff-sacks are over 40 years old, and are labeled with the contents (Example: 2# sleeping bag) or (Eddie Bauer Max Parka). But some times when breaking camp, with the pilot waiting, and the meter running, things go into the wrong sack.

So I started worrying that the Sack that says 5# peak-1 bag, might in-fact really be 5# of dirty underwear. So I disassembled everything, confirmed the contents, delete some things, and got the External Frame pack down to 25 pounds, including two light weight sleeping bags. 

Later in the winter I'll add an old pair of down booties & more vis-queen.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

One item I add when it gets cold is some rechargable hand warmers. Instant heat in an emergency can save your butt. Mine can be boiled in water to recharge and there is a piece of tin in them that will activate them. Tyvek is good for tarps also. I have some grippers that will give a good place to tie tarp. Stuff like that I keep in my pack and beyond what I call hiking gear. I call that back packing. If this is what you have in mind I will show you mine the next time I take it out. I'm contemplating a trip to do some winter fishing from shore and camping on the beach at night. I'll post invites on my page when I finalize plans if you get your stove thing worked out by then. Who knows we may even find an outhouse door washed up on the beach.

----------


## Sourdough

I have 6 of those instant hand warmers in the kit. YES, this is very close to a Back Pack set-up, there is no stove, little first aid stuff, and very little food. My purpose for this pack is strictly if I got hurt, broke a leg, had a stroke, whatever. For me know one knows I am even gone or where I am, no one would ever look for me. Ever. So I am totally dependent on me. I have no cell phone, no radio, no flare gun. Also remember I am 64, fat, ugly, and not the brightest pumpkin in the patch. That said, I am cleared for departure, for a 12/13 mile day hike with the pack, I'll be taking the "NEW" just built trail out to "Gull Rock". Estimating 1:PM departure from trail head, with a 3.3 hour round trip time........Tally-Ho (That is pilot talk for good-bye---Tally-Ho).

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Now what kind of Alaskan would I be if I didn't know how to fly? Good try! This stuff is getting hard to fake from Detroit but you'll have to do better than that!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Are you leaving today? Looks like a nice day for it, have fun.

----------


## BENESSE

> I have 6 of those instant hand warmers in the kit. YES, this is very close to a Back Pack set-up, there is no stove, little first aid stuff, and very little food. My purpose for this pack is strictly if I got hurt, broke a leg, had a stroke, whatever. For me know one knows I am even gone or where I am, no one would ever look for me. Ever. *So I am totally dependent on me. I have no cell phone, no radio, no flare gun. Also remember I am 64, fat, ugly, and not the brightest pumpkin in the patch.* That said, I am cleared for departure, for a 12/13 mile day hike with the pack, I'll be taking the "NEW" just built trail out to "Gull Rock". Estimating 1:PM departure from trail head, with a 3.3 hour round trip time........Tally-Ho (That is pilot talk for good-bye---Tally-Ho).


Kinda reminds me of this:

----------


## Sourdough

Well I am back Alive, Wow did I miscalculate the time and distance. It is closer to 14 miles on the new trail. And I was 2 hours & 25 Minutes out bound. And 4 hours and 20 minutes R/T for 3.18 miles per hour. I am not happy about that speed. Plus I am used up, and will hurt tomorrow.

----------


## doug1980

> Well I am back Alive, Wow did I miscalculate the time and distance. It is closer to 14 miles on the new trail. And I was 2 hours & 25 Minutes out bound. And 4 hours and 20 minutes R/T for 3.18 miles per hour. I am not happy about that speed. Plus I am used up, and will hurt tomorrow.


Slow and steady wins the race, right?  Point is you made it there and back unharmed.  That's a good trip in my opinion.  "Boots In The Field"  I hope I have half the energy and drive that you do when I'm your age.

----------


## klickitat

two thumbs up!  any pictures? Take some Ibuprofen post them in the morning if you have some.

----------


## Justin Case

Well done SD ! well done .    :Smile:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

3 MPH is my speed. You can almost set your watch by it and I am faster than 80 percent of the people I go out with. Long legged athletic women are tough to beat!

*DID YOU LEARN ANYTHING?*

----------


## BENESSE

> 3 MPH is my speed. You can almost set your watch by it and I am faster than 80 percent of the people I go out with. *Long legged athletic women are tough to beat!
> * 
> *DID YOU LEARN ANYTHING?*


So I've been told.

----------


## Sourdough

> *
> 
> DID YOU LEARN ANYTHING?*


Yes, the survival pack needs to be lighter, I need to be in "GOOOODER" physical shape. And hiking 3 to 5 miles on the Hope Road is not comparable to a fairly hard hump on a trail. Also I think we should do a Meet & Greet at Gull Rock, invite sjj & Doug 1980 and your friend. I want to over night at Gull Rock next week-end.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I got your PM and responded. Lets see how our work schedules line up. I posted it on my page and we'll see what happens.

----------


## rebel

> Eagles have always been a good sign of fish present and as a fisherman I take it as a sign of good things to come. The day was off to a good start!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I easily made over 100 water crossings like these.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


Nice pics. Thanks!

----------


## Sourdough

OK, I have decided (However Painful) to admit that I went in the wrong direction. And declare the first two packs a failure on both ends of the scale.

The NEW Plan: Build a light weight pack in the 10 to 15 pound range, for day hikes on snowshoes. This pack will be short on everything, and have my lightest weight sleeping bag, bevy sack, but include my max Eddie Bauer Expedition Down Parka and a large chunk of vis-queen. 

The second pack will, be more for if I am over run, and attacked by the proverbial "Golden Hoard" or crazed motorcycle gang on snow machines. This pack will be 50'ish pounds, and will resemble a arctic winter back packing set-up for a week long outing/camping trip. This pack will also work on the snow machine as I have a huge SWT.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

SD, most people have some kind of preconcieved notion of how to approach thier outdoor activities. Whether it be leave no trace eco types, primitive survivalists or military trained survival types they are locked into thier singular mindset. I am an all of the above kind of guy with the added Alaskan experience of throwing out all the rules and just getting the job done. I have a couple other kits and thoughts for you. First most of what we bring is for comfort or convenience. All that I really is a knife, poncho, gun and a cup/canteen. The rest is a kiss. Knive and guns have been talked to death and I think most would agree about the Army poncho so I will just briefly touch on the last item. I prefer some kind of stainless steel cup for forageing, boiling water and cooking. Its all you really need and a couple I like are the Jumbo sized Sierra cup and Colemans stainless steel cup. If you want to carry more realize it is for either comfort or conveniece. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My basic kit weighs in at 6 pounds and I don't even bother with light weight gear at this level. It is packed in a Brittish web gear pouch. It hangs on my gun belt and heavy elastic suspenders is all that is needed to carry it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This may set some people off but in this kit I use the same British Crusader Canteen/Stove/Cup Bear Gryles uses. I also have some utensild I drilled a hole in and use S-biner to hold them together.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

All my kits are 4 season kits but when weather gets severe and I have to get the job done I use this British Web gear. I carry heavy durable items but I carry less of them. This kit weighs in at 9 pounds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is where I go Alaskan and don't screw around. No rubbing sticks together or trying to start a fire with one match like a Boy Scout. I bring a propane torch to start fies and a small folding stove so for cooking I don't even have to build a fire. I also have a single burner lantern to walk through the night. In an emergency like falling through the ice is no time to be stuck with preconcieved notions or some kind of higher morality. If used just when needed will last a long time too.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Guess the one big thing we see differently on is the need for a sleeping bag. And I know my feelings on that issue will not change. Maybe because I have spent much of my life freezing to death, have frost'bitten fingers and toes, and they can not take much cold without sever pain.

I do want to publicly thank you for changing my feeling toward camouflage everything, I am fully enrolled. And today I am painting a snow and brush camo on one pack, and I bought a knee length winter camo cotton smock when last in town.

I do respect you opinions on this subject, My needs for my survival are slightly different based mostly on age, and having no plan "B" if I get hurt, (No phone, and no one knows I am not in the cabin warm and happy).

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

But we don't see things differently. I just look at things from "ALL" angles. I have done exactly what you are talking about. In my "bug out forever" kit I carry a sleeping pad, bivy and light bag. This sleeping system weighs 6 pounds and brings the total weight of kit up to 25 pounds. It is heavy with tools to build a cabin and new life with and the bag is just so I am not fooling around "surviving" while I'm trying to do it. It's strapped on the bottom of pack in black stuff sack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have another pack I use that is more travel oriented and weighs in at 18 pounds. I have names for my gear and call this my "REI Comando Kit". It uses a lot of ultralight back packing gear and brings most of the comforts with me and just need to pitch camp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I do some strange things like naming my kits, guns etc, but another thing you may find strange is I always include atleast one of my "charmed" items in each kit, hence the old canteen hanging on the side of the last pack.

I also have modular kits that strap to each of these for specialized purposes. Should I get into that to. It will show I look at this from "ALL" angles.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I do want to publicly thank you for changing my feeling toward camouflage everything, I am fully enrolled. And today I am painting a snow and brush camo on one pack, and I bought a knee length winter camo cotton smock when last in town.


It has become a critical part of my plan. Despite the rumors of my aledged toughness my plan is to be hiding in the woods and let the tough guys (or feeble minded) do all the "running and gunning".

----------


## klkak

I make my living ATVing to the Knik glacier. I have been into The George valley many times. I even tried to hike from just down stream of the Knik glacier into lake George only once.

----------


## Sourdough

I have super respect for both Kevin & Alaska Survivalist.........so please don't turn this into a peeing contest. I really respect and value both of you. What we learn from each other is what is important.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Sorry SD. I had no idea but just deleted post anyway.

----------


## Rick

Around here, we'd never think to camp in a river wash just because it might turn into a river over night. That would obviously depend on the weather and the length of the river. Since a good many of those in AK are fed by glacial and snow melt, is a wash safer to camp in up there? Or is that just a winter time thing?

----------


## klkak

> I have super respect for both Kevin & Alaska Survivalist.........so please don't turn this into a peeing contest. I really respect and value both of you. What we learn from each other is what is important.






> Sorry SD. I had no idea but just deleted post anyway.


Um, what did I miss?

----------


## Sourdough

I want to make or buy a stove like this one (Volcano Stove) Alaskan Survivalist posted. It needs to be less than 4 1/4" outside Diamiter, and the inside needs to be atleast 3 7/8" any ideas what to make one out of..........?

----------


## crashdive123

> I want to make or buy a stove like this one (Volcano Stove) Alaskan Survivalist posted. It needs to be less than 4 1/4" outside Diamiter, and the inside needs to be atleast 3 7/8" any ideas what to make one out of..........?


I've got the Swiss Army Volcano Stove.  They are made from aluminimum.  I picked mine up from these guys (looks like they're out of them for now, but other vendors probably have them)  http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/WX130-1.html

----------


## Rick

Brand new for $9.00. I don't know what shipping will set you back. 

http://www.supplydump.com/swiss-army-volcano-stove

You might also call the Drop Zone, Ammo Can and G.I. Joe's in Anchorage, see if they have them and what the price is. The next time you are in the big city you can pick one up.

----------


## crashdive123

That's pretty close to what I paid ($10).

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I paid 25 bucks at the Drop Zone and still consider it a deal. I have added a little to my kit also. The small butane canisters fit in side the cup.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Exponent Ultra F-1 stove, Titanium spork and lighter all carried under cup.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I practice tactical movement and I can have meals fast and lightweight helps when traveling far and fast. The Butane stove will run out of fuel but the stove itself weighs about an ounce so worth carrying until I come across more fuel and provides the best of both worlds.

PS I did some modifications also. The sprork was shortened saving weight and I added green string for camo to bag and I added the plastic speed ties to the string. I use the ties on all my winter kit including boots because easier to deal with either wearing gloves or using frozen fingers and are faster to deal with.

----------


## jc1234

What first aid / safety gear do you keep in your packs that are specifically in response to trauma or issues related to the cold that you wouldnt carry if it were warmer out?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I don't carry first aid kit. I just leave it alone and it heals all by itself.

----------


## Rick

JC - The big thing to remember in winter is blood will freeze if not dealt with. A lot of blood will keep you just as cold as water since that's mostly what it is. Whether you use a hemostatic agent because of arterial bleeding or just a pressure bandage because of less severe bleeding you want to resolve the issue as quickly as possible. Cold is cold regardless of the source.

----------


## jc1234

I was thinking more along the lines of getting parts of your body substantially wet through an accident of some sort.  Besides being hurt, it seems like getting dry quick would be a primary concern in that kind of cold.  Just wondering if any special or additional gear was considered as opposed to summer.  I constantly go through this process every winter and have to trim down my day pack to keep weight down, but it never seems complete, I always feel like Im missing things, kind of like when you leave the house, know that you have forgotten something, but just cant figure out what it is.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I was thinking more along the lines of getting parts of your body substantially wet through an accident of some sort.  Besides being hurt, it seems like getting dry quick would be a primary concern in that kind of cold.  Just wondering if any special or additional gear was considered as opposed to summer.  I constantly go through this process every winter and have to trim down my day pack to keep weight down, but it never seems complete, I always feel like Im missing things, kind of like when you leave the house, know that you have forgotten something, but just cant figure out what it is.


I stress not having accidents. I do carry gear specific to terrain and most serves a dual purpose. For example my avalance probe serves to check depth and how solid ice bridges are and it helps to know how deep snow is before digging snow caves, Crevasse rescue kit used more more climbing, Shovel used for snow anchor, etc. I improvise my needs with what I have.

----------


## Rick

chemical warmers is the main difference for me.

----------


## BENESSE

> *I stress not having accidents.* I do carry gear specific to terrain and most serves a dual purpose. For example my avalance probe serves to check depth and how solid ice bridges are and it helps to know how deep snow is before digging snow caves, Crevasse rescue kit used more more climbing, Shovel used for snow anchor, etc. I improvise my needs with what I have.


That's real cute AS! 
As with anything, there's always the first time. It can be when you're 5 or when you're 65. And it may have _nothing_ to do with how well prepared you are.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Around here, we'd never think to camp in a river wash just because it might turn into a river over night. That would obviously depend on the weather and the length of the river. Since a good many of those in AK are fed by glacial and snow melt, is a wash safer to camp in up there? Or is that just a winter time thing?


That depends on the wash. This is a vast area that would take a lot of water to to fill. I would not want to build a house here but plenty stable enough for camping. This area is is mostly erosion from contantly shifting streams in the gravel base. Closer to the mouth you need some awareness of tides but not this far up. Like Klkak I know the area well. I even have about 30 hours of flight time exploring area and landed planes in the lake George area.  I have lived in the area for about 17 years and for me it's playing in my backyard. You make a good point but in many cases there are exceptions to general rules but unless you know them it would be prudent to play it safe.

----------


## Rick

I knew it had to be safe or you wouldn't be there. I was just wondering how it was different. Thanks!!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> That's real cute AS! 
> As with anything, there's always the first time. It can be when you're 5 or when you're 65. And it may have _nothing_ to do with how well prepared you are.


It really is not. At work truck drivers will have "accidents" and try to place blame on the other guy. I try to impose a standard even if it was the other guys fault what could they have done to avoid it. Safety is something urban people have trouble adjusting to and need to take to heart. When I was raised in Alaska it truely was a frontier and no one to save you if you screwed up. The trick is don't screw up!

----------


## BENESSE

I had idiots run into _me_ on slopes. No evasive techniques on my part could have avoided it. I am pretty good but I don't have eyes in the back of my head.

----------


## BENESSE

Oh...I _could_ avoid accidents on the slopes if I give up skiing. But that's not gonna happen any time soon.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I had idiots run into _me_ on slopes. No evasive techniques on my part could have avoided it. I am pretty good but I don't have eyes in the back of my head.


I have a head like an owl.

----------


## BENESSE

You really _are_ a hoot, AS!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Oh...I _could_ avoid accidents on the slopes if I give up skiing. But that's not gonna happen any time soon.


You can learn how to fall or ski other areas. Take control of the circumstances that surround you. Where there is a will theres a way, a safe way if you're smart and I know you are. If you intentionally put yourself at risk then be prepared to pay the consequence. I'm not smart and had to learn the hard way.

----------


## Rick

> Safety is something urban people have trouble adjusting to and need to take to heart.


I don't know about urban folks but I do agree with taking it to heart. Most accidents don't have a single cause but several things done wrong that taken together result in the accident. Being observant and trying to think through cause and affect will go a long way in breaking that string of events so the accident doesn't happen. 

There were cars off the road this morning because of the snow. You can be pretty much assured that a good number of them left late, drove too fast and were talking on the cell phone. That's what I mean by a string of events.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Rick I think much of the reason is the fascination urban people have for things they have not seen before. "That bear is so cute I need to get closer for a good picture...should I use a flash?"

----------


## Rick

No doubt a lack of understanding of the dangers. I've seen goofy folks do those kinds of things. "Will I get shocked if I touch this?" Here's your sign. 

That same problem could well hold true for country folks that find themselves in the city. Things we suburbanites think are almost intuitive, like where not to venture, can lead them into trouble as well. 

"Excuse me, can you take our picture? ... Uh, where you going with the camera? Hello?"

----------


## Rick

I'll share a story with you that I'm sure I've posted before. (shrug)

A bus dropped me off in front the visitor center one morning in Fairbanks. Beautiful, new building with a sod roof. The bus pulled away and sitting across the street on park benches and the back of those benches were indigenous folks that had been out all night on benders. They looked pretty sorry. So those folks are everywhere.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

That makes sense. I guess it's just being out of your element. I know I have fallen for many scam in the big city. People lie! Who knew?

----------


## Rick

I think Alaska would be one of the few places I WOULDN'T pull a scam. You guys are all armed and have a thin sense of humor about stuff like that.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

SD, It's a bit colder now, -35. The kit I used on glaicier hike was mainly to be prepared for a change in the weather and not what I call a winter kit but I decided to use it tonight to see just how cold of weather I could handle with the same clothing to be certain it's up to what ever I run into. I zipped up a lot tighter but plenty warm while on the move. I would have to set up a shelter if I was to stay sedintary for the night. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I continue to refine this kit and I will be replacing Carhart wool face mask with newer style head gear. I was also feeling the cold on my arms at an uncomfortable level. All I had under gortex is a Carhart vest and a sweater. I think a thicker sweater is in order. Boots rated to -20 were still plenty warm at -35. I do have dedicated Arctic kits but I just wanted show you it's not about having more gear but instead having the right gear.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

SD, As you know I use a module system with my kit. That was just my basic hiking kit that will strap to my pack but I have an Arctic clothing kit module that straps to my pack also. It weighs 5 pounds and I can sleep in it so don't have to carry sleeping bag and don't need fires or shelter either. 

I use all goose down. Gloves, hooded parker, vest and snow pants. They pack easy too. I just fold and stack them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I use elastic straps with velcro to compress them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then put them in a water resistent stuff sack and have cinch straps to fasten them to pack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It has to be -20 before I even think of pulling this gear out and take no notice of the cold after that.

----------


## jc1234

> SD, As you know I use a module system with my kit. That was just my basic hiking kit that will strap to my pack but I have an Arctic clothing kit module that straps to my pack also. It weighs 5 pounds and I can sleep in it so don't have to carry sleeping bag and don't need fires or shelter either. 
> 
> I use all goose down. Gloves, hooded parker, vest and snow pants. They pack easy too. I just fold and stack them.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Then I use elastic straps with velcro to compress them.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


I think I would be crying like a little girl even in warm clothes with the down clothing over it trying to sleep.  I love my down jackets and I've tried 650, 700, an 850 lofts (I personally find 700 the warmest from the brands Ive used, but I know opinions vary widely).  My down jackets are plenty warm down to 0 with minimal layering, as long as Im moving around.  I couldnt imagine sleeping in -35 with just the gear youve described (actually I couldnt imagine sleeping in -35 period).  How do you keep from the down losing its warmth when compressing under your weight when you sleep and where do you go to keep out of the wind?  When I lived in Maine I noticed that when it got down to -15, I was extremely cold, but at -25 and it burned like hell to breath.  But then again, no one has ever bragged that I was tough guy either lol.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The biting cold begins about -20 and any skin exposed is going to feel it. most of your body can be covered easily except for face. The way to stay comfortable is to hold warm air in the area in front of your face. I use hoods with wire in brim to hold shape and fur on brim of hood helps to hold air close to face. This is why wind chill feels colder, because it removes the thin warmer air aound you. Understanding this wind chill is not much of a factor for me. Warm air from parka is vented in my face and also warm breath heats it. I also have a face mask that vents my breath into a small brim around my eyes. Using this principal makes you more comfortable. Small details make big differences. It's not just having the right gear, it helps to know how to use it. 

Compressing insulation does reduce its efficiency, but not completely and I have plenty to spare. 

Staying of the ground helps a lot and why I use hammocks when possible.

----------


## Rick

I like goggles in really cold weather. My eyes tear really bad when the temperatures drop. I suppose it's nature's way of keeping them lubricated so they don't freeze but goggles really help. The problem I have is that my warm breath inside a mask will fog the goggles. If the temps are too cold the fog will freeze on the inside of the goggles forcing you to pull them off. A warm face mask makes a huge difference though.

We're suppose to be down to 5F this week end so I'm trying some of my stuff out.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

My favorite is the Seirus Innovation wind pro X-treme Hood and works well with goggles.

http://seirus.com/

----------


## themoondancer811

Great thread. This was how I actually stumbled upon this site, I was researching what winter clothing gear was the best, most durable and comfortable. I seriously know nothing about these things but am in dire need. I tend to buy things and keep them for 10 years and it's time for new. I can't say I have found the answer yet, but learning quite a bit on the way!

----------

